# TV changeover in January



## paulrees (Dec 1, 2010)

Any information out there on the new TV systems for Portugal

For those that can not afford a new TV or yet another expensive box of tricks in order to watch Portuguese TV, is there an alternative

This site seems the only explanation I can find on a change that may effect up to 11 million citizens. 

TDT - Televisão Digital Terrestre

Any information gratefully received and I will publicise it on algarvedailynews.com


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Not really expensive.
http://www.worten.pt/ProductList.aspx?oid=13|36748&c=2655798


----------

